

Ask HN: What is the best piece of advice you have received? - kzisme

What is the best piece of advice you have received?
======
HockeyPuck
With regards to a new job or promotion: Be wary of the first person that comes
up to you like you're their best friend... It usually indicates that have
none.

This has held true in every job/transfer/promotion that I've ever had.

------
batou
Slack off and do something more interesting than work.

